# TV Show 2010 Return Dates



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

*Sunday, Jan. 3*_
Desperate Housewives_ returns (ABC), 9 PM_
Brothers and Sisters _returns (ABC), 10 PM
*Monday, Jan. 4*_The Bachelor: On the Wings of Love_ premieres (ABC), 8 PM_
The Secret Life of the American Teenager_ returns (ABC Family), 8 PM_
Heroes _returns (NBC), 8 pm
_Make It or Break It_ returns (ABC Family), 9 PM
*Tuesday, Jan. 5*_
NCIS _returns (CBS), 8 PMNew season of _The Biggest Loser _premieres_ (NBC), 8 PM__
NCIS: Los Angeles_ returns (CBS), 9 PM_
The Good Wife_ returns (CBS), 10 PM
*Wednesday, Jan. 6*_
Mercy _returns (NBC), 8 PM
_Law & Order: SVU_ (NBC), 9 PM
_Modern Family _returns (ABC), 9 PM_
Friday Night Lights_ returns (DirecTV 101), 9 PM_
Cougar Town_ returns (ABC), 9:30 PM_Ugly Betty _returns (ABC), 10 PM (new night)Final season of _Nip/Tuck _premieres(FX), 10 PM
*Friday, Jan. 8*_Ghost Whisperer_ returns (CBS), 8 PM_
Medium _returns (CBS), 9 PM_
Numb3rs _returns (CBS), 10 PM
*Sunday, Jan. 10*New season of _Big Love_ premieres (HBO), 10 PM
New season of _Chuck _premieres(NBC), 9 PM
*Monday, Jan. 11
*_Chuck_ settles into regular 8 pm timeslot_
How I Met Your Mother _returns (CBS), 8 PM_
Accidentally on Purpose _returns (CBS), 8:30 PM_
Two and a Half Men _returns (CBS), 9 PM_The Big Bang Theory_ returns (CBS), 9:30 PM_
CSI: Miami _returns (CBS), 10 PM
_Castle_ returns (ABC), 10 pm
*Tuesday, Jan. 12*New season of _American Idol_ premieres (FOX), 8 PM
*Wednesday, Jan. 13*_
The New Adventures of Old Christine_ returns (CBS), 8 p.m._
Gary Unmarried_ returns (CBS), 8:30 p.m._
Criminal Minds _returns (CBS), 9 p.m._
CSI: NY_ returns (CBS), 10 p.m._
Leverage _returns (TNT), 10 p.m.
*Thursday, Jan. 14*_
Bones_ returns (FOX), 8 PM_
Vampire Diaries _returns (The CW), 8 PM_
Community _returns (NBC), 8 PM
_Parks and Recreation_ returns (NBC), 8:30 PM_
30 Rock _returns with back-to-back episodes (NBC), 9 PM
_CSI_ returns (CBS), 9 PM_
Fringe_ returns (Fox), 9 PM_
Grey's Anatomy_ returns (ABC), 9 PM_
Private Practice _returns (ABC), 10 PMNew season of_ Project Runway_ premieres (Lifetime), 10 PM_
The Mentalist_ returns (CBS), 10 PM
*Sunday, Jan. 17*_
24 _four-hour, two-night premiere part 1 (FOX), 8 PM
*Monday, Jan. 18*_
One Tree Hill_ returns (The CW), 8 PM_
Life UneXpected _(The CW), 9 PM
_24 _four-hour, two-night premiere part 2 (FOX), 8 PM
*Tuesday, Jan. 19*_
White Collar_ returns (USA), 10 PM
*Wednesday, Jan. 20*
New season of _Being Erica_ premieres (SOAPnet), 10 PM
*Thursday, Jan. 21*_
Supernatural_ returns (The CW), 9 PM_
The Office _returns (NBC), 9 PM
_Burn Notice_ returns (USA), 10 PM
*Friday, Jan. 22*_
Smallville_ returns (The CW), 8 PM
*Monday, Jan. 25*_
House_ returns (FOX), 8 PM_
Damages_ returns (FX), 10 PM_
Greek_ returns (ABC Family), 10 PM
*Wednesday, Jan. 27*_
Psych_ returns (USA), 10 PM
*Tuesday, Feb. 2*Final season of_ Lost_ premieres (ABC), 9 PM
*Monday, March 1*
_Parenthood_ premieres (NBC), 9 PM
*Thursday, March 4*_
FlashForward_ returns (ABC), 8 PM
*Monday, March 8*_
Gossip Girl _returns (The CW), 8 PM
*Tuesday, March 9*
_90210_ returns (The CW), 8 PM
_Melrose Place_ returns (The CW), 9 PM
*Monday, March 22*New season of _Nurse Jackie_ premieres (Showtime), 10 PMNew season of _United States of Tara_ premieres (Showtime), 10:30 PM
*Tuesday, March 30*_
V_ returns (ABC), 10 PM
*Monday, April 12*Final season of_ The Tudors_ premieres (Showtime), 9 PM
*Tuesday, April 13*_
Glee_ returns (FOX), 9 PM


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, Mr. Flowers!


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Larry this is a big help....:hurah:


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Except that the fact that part 1 of the "24" premiere is at 9PM on the 17th. "Human Target" will be on at 8PM after football.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Yea didnt see Human Target on the list or Lie To Me. My DVR is going to be very busy.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up Larry. I missed adding a couple of those to my Winter reminders.

This should be an interesting winter season of ratings battles. Take Tuesday, for instance:

*Tuesday, Jan. 5*
_NCIS_ returns (CBS), 8 PM
_NCIS: Los Angele_s returns (CBS), 9 PM

*Tuesday, Jan. 12*
New season of _American Idol_ premieres (FOX), 8 PM

NBC is tossing in "The Biggest Loser" to be a cheap relative loser in that time slot while it's unclear what ABC is going to do there until they feed _Lost_ into the 9 pm Tuesday ratings on February 2. I guess ABC figures "Lost" can successfully encroach into the last third of "Idol" _and_ "NCIS:LA"?

Fortunately for us "Lost" fans, it's the last season with a full commitment. And fortunately for me, I can record up to 4 shows at the same time.

CBS just keeps plugging away with their tried and true. But the "Idol" audience isn't the same older audience as "Dancing with the Stars" was on Monday. Will the younger demo leave "NCIS" high and dry?

And who shot JR?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Yea didnt see Human Target on the list or Lie To Me. My DVR is going to be very busy.


Movieman, Fox has yet to decide on a return date other than "late spring" for "Lie To Me".

As for "Human Target", Fox has moved this several times but latest information is Jan 17th, 2010.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Also, Larry thanks for picking up the January 20 "Being Erica" Season 2 premier on SOAPnet. It's a pretty good Canadian "go back in time" drama show that somehow ended up in the US on SOAPnet.

Another show that seems to have been lost on all the web sites is the January 12 premier of "Blue Mountain State" on Spike TV which normally ranks right down there with SOAPNet for my TV viewing. It may be awful, but here's the description:


> A half-hour scripted comedy series that follows three incoming freshman attending college football powerhouse, Blue Mountain State University. The series stars former NFL running back and veteran actor, Ed Marinaro as the coach, Darin Brooks as the talented quarterback who is content to ride the bench while partying with his best friend, played by Chris Romano and Sam Jones III as the school's top recruit and future NFL pro.


 I've missed Ed Marinaro as a TV regular since "Sisters" back in the early '90's, so I hope this works for him.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Larry, I printed your first post.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the information presented time slot by time slot -- note that this is for Winter, not Winter and Spring.

Television Winter 2009

_The winter television season begins January 2._

This is an up-to-date view of the winter broadcast network schedule (with selected cable offerings added in), by time slot:

*Sunday*
7:00-8:00 pm 
__________ABC: America's Funniest Home Videos [returns 1/3] $75,893
__________CBS: 60 minutes [continues] $93,772
__________Fox: 'Til Death [returns 1/10] / 'Til Death [returns 1/10]
__________NBC: Dateline NBC $21,200
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: Extreme Makeover: Home Edition [returns 1/3] $136,743
__________CBS: The Amazing Race [TBD] $109,736
__________Fox: The Simpsons [returns 1/3] $201,920 / The Cleveland Show [returns 1/3] $158,701
__________NBC: Dateline NBC - starts at 8:00; then The Marriage Ref [3/14]
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: Desperate Housewives [returns 1/3] $228,851
__________CBS: Cold Case [returns 1/10] $99,595
__________Fox: Family Guy [returns 1/3] $214,750 / American Dad [returns 1/3] 
__________NBC: The Apprentice [3/7]
__________HBO: Big Love [1/10]
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: Brothers & Sisters [returns 1/3] $140,445
__________CBS: (nothing specific) (reruns)
__________NBC: The Apprentice (started at 9:00)
__________ION: Durham County [1/3]

*Monday*
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: The Bachelor [1/4] $139,500
__________CBS: How I Met Your Mother [returns 1/11] $145,106 / Accidentally On Purpose [returns 1/11] $107,817
__________CW: One Tree Hill $55,636 [continues]
__________Fox: House [returns 1/25] $183,298
__________NBC: Chuck [1/10]
__________ABC Family: The Secret Life of the American Teenager [1/4]
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: The Bachelor (started at 8:00)
__________CBS: Two and a Half Men [returns 1/11] $226,635 / The Big Bang Theory [returns 1/11] $191,900
__________CW: Life Unexpected [1/18] (later: Gossip Girl [returns 3/8] $59,316)
__________Fox: 24 [1/17]
__________NBC: Heroes [continues on 1/4]; then Parenthood [3/1]
__________ABC Family: Make It or Break It [1/4]
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: Castle [continues] $92,700 
__________CBS: CSI: Miami [returns 1/11] $140,065
__________NBC: Jay Leno Show [continues] $53,640
__________ABC Family: Greek [returns 1/25]
__________FX: Damages [returns 1/25]
__________Showtime: Secret Diary of a Call Girl [1/25] / State of the Union [1/25]
__________TNT: Men of a Certain Age [continues]

*Tuesday*
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: TBD (later: Scrubs [continues] / Better Off Ted [continues])
__________CBS: NCIS [return 1/5] $133,304
__________CW: 90210 [continues] $53,605
__________Fox: American Idol [1/12]
__________NBC: The Biggest Loser [1/5] $128,295
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: Scrubs [continues] / Better Off Ted [continues] (later: Lost [2/2])
__________CBS: NCIS: Los Angeles [return 1/5] $106,508 
__________CW: Melrose Place [continues] $49,019
__________Fox: Our Little Genius [1/13] (shares with American Idol - starts at 8:00)
__________NBC: The Biggest Loser (starts at 8:00) 
__________Syfy: Outer Space Astronauts
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: The Forgotten [return 1/5] $97,527 
__________CBS: The Good Wife [return 1/5] $126,882 
__________NBC: Jay Leno Show [continues] $65,678
__________TNT: Southland [1/5]

*Wednesday*
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: various programming [repeats] $130,388 / The Middle [returns 1/6] 
__________CBS: The New Adventures of Old Christine [returns 1/13] $80,106 / Gary Unmarried [returns 1/13] $79,986
__________CW: (reruns)
__________Fox: American Idol (Results Show) 
__________NBC: Mercy [continues] $91,172 
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: Modern Family [returns 1/6] $130,388 / Cougar Town [returns 1/6] $103,314 
__________CBS: Criminal Minds [returns 1/13] $116,553
__________CW: (reruns)
__________Fox: Human Target [1/20] $145,536 (Spring: Glee [returns] $127,350)
__________NBC: Law & Order: Special Victims Unit [continues] $101,632
__________BBCA: Inbetweeners [1/25]
__________DirecTV: Friday Night Lights [continues]
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: Ugly Betty [new time, starting 1/6] $65,055
__________CBS: CSI: NY [returns 1/13] $127,941
__________NBC: Jay Leno Show [continues] $62,012
__________A&E: Lawman [continues]
__________FX: Nip/Tuck [return 1/6]
__________Soap: Being Erica [1/20]
__________TNT: Leverage [1/13]
__________USA: Psych [return 1/27]

*Thursday*
8:00-9:00 pm
__________ABC: The Deep End [1/21] (later: Flash Forward [continues] $175,724) 
__________CBS: Survivor [TBD] $152,246
__________CW: Vampire Diaries [returns 1/21] $38,966 
__________Fox: Bones [returns 1/14] $107,942
__________NBC: Community [continues] $120,000 / Parks And Recreation [continues] $119,990
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: Grey's Anatomy [continues] $240,462
__________CBS: CSI [returns 1/14] $198,647
__________CW: Supernatural [returns 1/21] $32,928
__________Fox: Fringe [returns 1/14 - winter finale 2/4] $120,062; Then Past Life [2/11]
__________NBC: The Office [continues] $191,236 / 30 Rock [continues] $159,674
__________USA: Burn Notice [1/28]
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: Private Practice [continues] $175,450
__________CBS: The Mentalist [returns 1/14] $140,940
__________NBC: Jay Leno Show [continues] $57,295
__________FX: Archer [1/14]
__________USA: White Collar [returns 1/28]

*Friday*
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: Supernanny [returns 1/8] $52,050
__________CBS: Ghost Whisperer [returns 1/8] $78,047
__________CW: Smallville [continues] $33,090
__________Fox: (reruns)
__________NBC: Law & Order [continues] $59,953
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: Shark Tank [returns 1/8]
__________CBS: Medium [returns 1/8] $71,541
__________CW: America's Next Top Model (rerun) $17,961
__________Fox: Dollhouse [continues; ending 1/22] $55,270; Then: Kitchen Nightmares [1/29]
__________NBC: Dateline NBC [continues] $55,270
__________Syfy: Caprica [1/22]
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: 20/20 [continues] $62,410
__________CBS: Numb3rs [returns 1/8] $85,007 [Ending in February] (later: TBD)
__________NBC: Jay Leno Show [continues] $48,803
__________Starz: Spartacus: Blood & Sand [1/22]
__________Syfy: Sanctuary [continues] [Ending by mid-January]

*Saturday*
8:00-9:00 pm 
__________ABC: (nothing specific)
__________Fox: Cops [continues] $45,505 / Cops [continues] $46,120
__________CBS: Crimetime Saturday (rerun of a crime drama) $22,040
__________NBC: (nothing specific)
9:00-10:00 pm 
__________ABC: (nothing specific)
__________Fox: America's Most Wanted [continues] $44,729
__________CBS: (rerun of a crime drama) $32,529
__________NBC: (nothing specific)
10:00-11:00 pm 
__________ABC: (nothing specific)
__________CBS: 48 Hours Investigations [continues] $38,047
__________NBC: (nothing specific)
__________BBCA: Demons [1/2]

*No Time Slot Allocated Yet* (with no time slot allocated yet)
__________ABC: Trauma, Day One
__________CBS: Flashpoint 
__________NBC: Parenthood


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

I have a feeling that Lie To Me will end up on Fridays. Dollhouse is almost done, so is FOX just going to run Bones and House reruns until May?

And Trauma? Most likely a summer burnoff (unless NBC just decides to cancel it a 2nd time).


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

bicker1 said:


> Here's the information presented time slot by time slot -- note that this is for Winter, not Winter and Spring.


Those monetary figures look like they might be average cost of a 30-second commercial -- if I'm correct about that, it's very interesting to see the premium that the networks can charge for shows with desirable demographics, such as "The Office" and, especially, "Family Guy."


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is what those numbers are. However, they're pretty old. I don't remember where I got them, and so I haven't updated them.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to the Futon Critic, on Monday, January 11, "House" and "Fringe" will run new episodes back-to-back just to screw with "Chuck" and "Heroes" ratings.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Also "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report" fix in full HD clarity starting on on Monday, January 4.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

phrelin said:


> ... just to screw with "Chuck" and "Heroes" ratings.


It sure does seem that it is indeed deliberately intended.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

i wonder if burn notice will be able to hold its strong ratings when it returns on 1/21, not sure if there is going to be a lead in show now, but its never seemed to matter...ratings went up each week leading to the summer finale.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is up against some pretty stiff competition, now, though. It's slotted into perhaps the most competitive (and most lucrative, if you're successful) time slot of the week.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm kinda bmmed that there won't be a 3rd seaon of Flight of the Conchords. I loved that show.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Also "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report" fix in full HD clarity starting on on Monday, January 4.


Sweet. Now I can actually start watching it.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. I didnt see Dark Blue on TNT either. Cant wait to see 24 again.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Sunday, January 3*
Season Finale of Football Night in America and Sunday Night Football (NBC)
Season Premiere of Duham County (ION)
Season Premiere of Worst Cooks in America (Food Network)

*Monday, January 4*
Premiere of Supernatural in Syndication (TNT)
Season Premiere of Antiques Roadshow (PBS)
Season Premiere of The Bachelor (ABC)
Return of Heroes (NBC)
Winter Premiere of Secret Life of the American Teenager (ABC Family)
Winter Premiere of Make It or Break It (ABC Family)

*Tuesday, January 5*
Season Premiere of The Biggest Loser (NBC)
Season Premiere of Last Restaurant Standing (BBC America)
Series Premiere of Wild Recon (Animal Planet)
Season Premiere of Life After People (History)
Series Premiere of Maneaters (Animal Planet)

*Wednesday, January 6*
Season Premiere of Nip/Tuck (FX)
Return of Ugly Betty (ABC)

*Friday, January 8*
Return of Shark Tank (ABC)

_Next Week:
Simpsons special
Battlestar Galactica movie
Season Premieres of Big Love, Chuck, Masterpiece, Iron Chef America, Madhouse, Anthony Bourdain, Diners Drive-Ins & Dives, Fantasia for Real, American Idol, Leverage, Our Little Genius, Monsterquest, Ace of Cakes, Archer, Manhunters, Project Runway, Models of the Runway
Season Finale of Sanctuary
_


----------

